# Our Sweet Sadie



## mm03gn

My sister and I are down in Michigan right now visiting Jen and her crew!

Sadie is a dear - still recovering from her surgeries last Tuesday... But we are really enjoying her company.

In fact, Jen and I are trying to convince my sister that "now" would be the perfect time for her to get her very own dog - she is the same age as Jen is - and Sadie is doing a good job at worming her way into Sarah's heart. 

It's so funny how she has been following her around all night - as if to say "please be my new mommy!"

I've attached a picture that I just took on my Macbook - I will be sure to update this thread with some real pictures once I get home!!


----------



## janine

Your picture is kind of dark....but I see eyes  You guys are so lucky to get to visit...


----------



## Jamm

Aw sounds like you guys are having so much fun  Hopefully your sis will leave with a new furbaby


----------



## mylissyk

There she is!


----------



## mm03gn

Jamm said:


> Aw sounds like you guys are having so much fun  Hopefully your sis will leave with a new furbaby


LOL - we will not be bringing her home tomorrow! 

We're very actively working on a plan though to make that happen sometime in the future 

In fact, Kev just messaged me and said "I know you have a bleeding heart, but please do not come home with Sadie..."

Sarah has a bit of a hectic life right now being a young, single college student, so our best bet is convincing my mom that her 11 year old choc. lab Echo needs a sister... she lost her best friend/sister Madison in April


----------



## Jamm

mm03gn said:


> LOL - we will not be bringing her home tomorrow!
> 
> We're very actively working on a plan though to make that happen sometime in the future
> 
> In fact, Kev just messaged me and said "I know you have a bleeding heart, but please do not come home with Sadie..."
> 
> Sarah has a bit of a hectic life right now being a young, single college student, so our best bet is convincing my mom that her 11 year old choc. lab Echo needs a sister... she lost her best friend/sister Madison in April


Aww thats so sad  Well hopefully then your mom agree's for a new sister  Sadie really is a cutie though. Im sure she'll get a great home soon! and with someone on the forum, even better! (or related to someone on the forum!)


----------



## mm03gn

Update: My sister and I talked a lot about Sadie on the long drive home, and somewhere along the way, my sister stopped talking about convincing mom, and started talking about how she would be able to make it work by adopting Sadie herself. 

She really did fall in love with her while we were there (I will post pictures as soon as they upload!)

She is almost 22, a student, living in my dads basement apartment (that we moved out of when we bought our house) and she thinks that she is ready for the responsibility. She will have to make some sacrifices, but she is such a dog lover...I know it will be worth it for her. 

She needs to talk to my dad - and we both are going to talk to my mom about a bit of financial assistance for food and insurance and such until Sarah is no longer a student, but I really think that we will figure out a way to make this work!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

So excited for your sister and Sadie!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That sounds great!!! Love happy ending...:

Pete


----------



## mm03gn

Now is this love, or is this love?






















































































































(PS - I just talked to my mom - she thinks it would be excellent for my sister to have that responsibility and said she would be more than willing to help financially!)


----------



## missmarstar

Oh my gosh Melissa, I LOVE all those pics of your sister with Sadie! They look like they are already best friends!!


----------



## Debles

I think it is definitely LOVE and a match made in Michigan!!!!
Thanks to Jen and all the people who donated, Sadie may have a loving forever home!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

OMGGGGG

Gary and I are currently in my mom and dad's living room browsing the site on their huge tv... and we're both freaking out. I HOPE THIS CAN WORK OUT!!!!! It would be so perfect!!!! 

AWESOME pictures, too!! I love my Sadie Lou and I'm so glad she has a chance of going to an amazing home!!!

<3

(Thanks again for coming, I had so much fun. Thanks for the gifts and chocolate, LOL, I just finished eating some Aero. Mmmm. Gary dove into the cookies about 2 minutes after you guys left, LMAO) 

<3


----------



## janine

They look like a great match...I hope it works out. Your sister and Sadie look so happy together.


----------



## mm03gn

OMG JEN!!!

I've been talking to my sister and I really think this is going to work out! My mom wants us to go get her next weekend!! We will have to coordinate something really really soon 

We are now anxiously awaiting the biopsy results on the tumor - fingers and paws crossed that there is no cancer in there. I hope if it was bad news, the vet would have had some idea by now... I don't think that would really affect whether or not my sister adopts her, but it would be very heartbreaking.

Good thoughts are needed from everyone for the results tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CRYING......... SO HARD.... RIGHT NOW. 

Just so you know... I'm going to bawl like a baby *when* you come to pick her up. It's going to be bad. I know she's going to an AMAZING home... so they will be happy tears as well. 

Omg. I am so happy right now. I'm super nervous for tomorrow, too. CROSS YOUR FINGERS EVERYONE!!! I hope the biopsy is negative and I hope this works out with your sister/mom/dad/everyone!!!!!

Like Deb said, thanks everyone for the donations. We would seriously not be in the place without them.


----------



## mm03gn

OK Everyone!!! IT IS OFFICIAL!!!

My dad has given my sister his blessing! (since she lives in his house and all )

SADIE WILL BE COMING HOME WITH MY SISTER!!

Thank you so much Jen for everything you have done for Sadie - I know it will be super hard to let her go, but you know how I am with the camera! And when my sister and I come and visit in the future - Miss Sadie will come and visit too


----------



## Mssjnnfer

i'll post more in a second, i'm just crying really hard right now


----------



## Mssjnnfer

because i'm so happy, gary wanted me to point out it's because i'm happy


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Seriously, I cant even express how happy I am right now... the weight of trying to find her a good home that will take care of her the way she deserves is lifted off my shoulders. And I'll be able to see pictures and hear updates and see her!! she can visit and when we make it up to canada, WE can visit. 

Thank YOU so much... omg. omgomgomgomg. Sadie is going to be so happy! I can't wait to go home and tell her!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Mass messages from my sister...

We need to figure out what we need to get her over the border, first of all...

Second of all "Sadie" means princess... just like "Sarah"...CRAZY!!! It was meant to be!

Jen, I know you're crying out of happiness...I know this is the best case scenario, her going to friends...you will get so many updates!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

From what I've read, to get her over the border, you'll need proof of rabies and it has to be at least 30 days after the shot was given.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

We have the certificate of her rabies shot... 

I can't remember if it's been almost 3 weeks or 4 weeks since she got it. We'll check her paperwork when we get home. 

I'm so happy. I'm SOSOSOSO happy. I can't wait to tell my mom and Gary's mom! They've been very interested in how our home hunt has been with her. They will flip!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I went to http://www.consular.canada.usembassy.gov/enter_canada.asp to double check and this is what they say:



> If you bring a pet dog or cat at least three months old from the United States, you must have a certificate to show that the animal has been vaccinated against rabies within the last three years. The certificate has to be dated and signed by a veterinarian, and it must identify the animal by breed, age, sex, coloring, and any distinguishing marks. Animal tags are not acceptable in place of certificates.
> If you bring a pet dog or cat under three months old from the United States, or a guide dog from any country, you do not need a certificate, but the animal has to be in good health when it arrives.
> See also, the U.S. Customs regulations regarding pets and wildlife.
> Dogs must be vaccinated against rabies at least 30 days before entering the United States. This requirement does not apply, however, to puppies less than three months of age or to dogs originating or located for at least six months in areas designated by the U.S. Public Health Service as being rabies-free.


----------



## max935

Sounds like it's going to be a happy ending!! The excitement that you all have about this is amazing and comes through so strongly. Can't wait to hear when it's all finalised and to see some more photos of Sadie in her new home.


----------



## esSJay

So great to hear all of this news!!!!! I'm sad that I couldn't make it down this weekend, but like Melissa said on BBM today, Sarah filled in my place and I'm so happy that she fell in love with Sadie! I just LOVE the pics you took of them!!!


----------



## mm03gn

"Dogs must be vaccinated against rabies at least 30 days before entering the United States. This requirement does not apply, however, to puppies less than three months of age or to dogs originating or located for at least six months in areas designated by the U.S. Public Health Service as being rabies-free."

Hmmm...this says 30 days before entering the US - I wonder if the same applies for entering Canada...I will have to make a few phone calls tomorrow to find out. Jen - if you could find out the exact date she was vaccinated that would be great!

I am currently uploading some other pictures from our visit, and will start a separate thread


----------



## missmarstar

YAY!! What awesome news!!


----------



## momtoMax

How wonderful for everyone involved. Wow, Jen, at the base of it is was you and Gary who made all the difference in Sadie's life. You changed the world for the better when you saved her - her world and Melissa's sisters. You are heroes. 

I hope the biopsy comes back negative so this story will have a true happily ever after ending. Congrats!


----------



## FinnTastic

Those are awesome pictures. Yeah for your sister and for Sadie. They look so happy together.


----------



## Luci

YAY! That's awesome that Sadie will be going home with Sarah!

Did the results come back neg? I must've missed that part


----------



## mm03gn

Luci said:


> YAY! That's awesome that Sadie will be going home with Sarah!
> 
> Did the results come back neg? I must've missed that part


Jen says we will find out the results today...

THINK POSITIVE THOUGHTS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mm03gn

Just a quick update - there was a mistake made at the vets office. They thought they were only to do a biopsy of the lump if it looked suspicious to them... so when Jen and Gary called today they found out that the lump had never been tested. 

The vet saw it as just an incredibly engorged and infected mammary gland - which makes perfect sense seeing the state Sadie was in when they found her. I think we do not have to worry about the "C" word in this case - as the vet did not worry - he got it out!

Unfortunately, this probably means that she had a litter not too long before Jen and Gary found her, and we can only assume that those puppies did not make it  Poor little babies... 

Good news though, I think Sarah and I will be driving down again this weekend to pick Sadie up and bring her to her furever home


----------



## Adriennelane

I just love a happy ending!


----------



## MittaBear

That is such good news for your sister and Sadie! They definitely look like a perfect match.


----------



## *Laura*

I've been going through the many threads about our sweet Sadie and I think this is the one I wanted to find. Wow I'm in tears reading these threads. Our sweet beautiful Sadie has been diagnosed with liver cancer. We're all devastated. Just after Christmas Sarah took Sadie to the vet because she was drinking SO much water. Her belly was abit distended so our vet gave her an ultrasound and a mass was seen. We were immediately sent to a specialist who performed another ultrasound and a very large mass was seen 8cm x 15cm. Surgery was immediately scheduled. Once they had a chance to see it they said there was no way they could remove the mass. They said she wouldn't survive. It's too large and too connected to too many other organs. So Sadie came back home to Sarah with a 12" incision, poor sweetie. She hasn't been given very much more time (months) but she's doing really well. She's on tramedol daily but she doesn't appear to be uncomfortable. We think this because she's still so silly and she has energy and an appetite. She's sometimes abit chokey with her food but we've been told her stomach is being compressed. She is going for regular ultrasounds to monitor the mass

Sadie is such a funny girl. She is a tough tomboy girl and she's Sarah's very special baby. Sarah is getting married in June and this is so sad for Sarah to have to face this at this time. We are all hopeful that we have many months more

Please think of our Sadie girl. We love her so much


----------



## dborgers

We sure will keep Miss Sarah in our thoughts. Sadie had a rough start to life, but she hit the jackpot when Sarah decided to adopt her and you and your family pitched in. This thread is almost 5 years old. Years Sadie has had all the love she deserves.

Seize the day ... and lots of tasty treats, Sadie.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Sadie. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers, please pass on a gentle comforting hug to beautiful Sadie x


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*



*Laura* said:


> I've been going through the many threads about our sweet Sadie and I think this is the one I wanted to find. Wow I'm in tears reading these threads. Our sweet beautiful Sadie has been diagnosed with liver cancer. We're all devastated. Just after Christmas Sarah took Sadie to the vet because she was drinking SO much water. Her belly was abit distended so our vet gave her an ultrasound and a mass was seen. We were immediately sent to a specialist who performed another ultrasound and a very large mass was seen 8cm x 15cm. Surgery was immediately scheduled. Once they had a chance to see it they said there was no way they could remove the mass. They said she wouldn't survive. It's too large and too connected to too many other organs. So Sadie came back home to Sarah with a 12" incision, poor sweetie. She hasn't been given very much more time (months) but she's doing really well. She's on tramedol daily but she doesn't appear to be uncomfortable. We think this because she's still so silly and she has energy and an appetite. She's sometimes abit chokey with her food but we've been told her stomach is being compressed. She is going for regular ultrasounds to monitor the mass
> 
> Sadie is such a funny girl. She is a tough tomboy girl and she's Sarah's very special baby. Sarah is getting married in June and this is so sad for Sarah to have to face this at this time. We are all hopeful that we have many months more
> 
> Please think of our Sadie girl. We love her so much


Laura: Praying for Sadie and Sarah.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sadie is a big sweet love. I adore her. The news about her cancer made me so sad. But I love how she is barking back and just going on with life. I'm so happy she continues to feel well and be silly. But you know I am sending my positive thoughts constantly.


----------



## cgriffin

Laura, I am so sorry for the bad news for Miss Sadie. Keeping her in my thoughts and wishing for many more happy months for her and with her.


----------



## hubbub

I can only imagine what you all are going through, reading your post made my insides knot up tightly. Many thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## *Laura*

*Laura* said:


> I've been going through the many threads about our sweet Sadie and I think this is the one I wanted to find. Wow I'm in tears reading these threads. Our sweet beautiful Sadie has been diagnosed with liver cancer. We're all devastated. Just after Christmas Sarah took Sadie to the vet because she was drinking SO much water. Her belly was abit distended so our vet gave her an ultrasound and a mass was seen. We were immediately sent to a specialist who performed another ultrasound and a very large mass was seen 8cm x 15cm. Surgery was immediately scheduled. Once they had a chance to see it they said there was no way they could remove the mass. They said she wouldn't survive. It's too large and too connected to too many other organs. So Sadie came back home to Sarah with a 12" incision, poor sweetie. She hasn't been given very much more time (months) but she's doing really well. She's on tramedol daily but she doesn't appear to be uncomfortable. We think this because she's still so silly and she has energy and an appetite. She's sometimes abit chokey with her food but we've been told her stomach is being compressed. She is going for regular ultrasounds to monitor the mass
> 
> Sadie is such a funny girl. She is a tough tomboy girl and she's Sarah's very special baby. Sarah is getting married in June and this is so sad for Sarah to have to face this at this time. We are all hopeful that we have many months more
> 
> Please think of our Sadie girl. We love her so much


Thank you all so much for your kind words. Sadie muffin is doing well. It's really hard to believe that this is going on with her because she's still fairly young and seems so strong. She's lucky to be with my daughter and her fiance. She's showered with more kisses and hugs a day than you can image. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad to hear that Sadie is doing well, sending positive thoughts and prayers over x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers Sadie continues to do well and you have many days to come with her. 

I'm so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*



*Laura* said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. Sadie muffin is doing well. It's really hard to believe that this is going on with her because she's still fairly young and seems so strong. She's lucky to be with my daughter and her fiance. She's showered with more kisses and hugs a day than you can image. I'll keep you updated.


Glad to hear Sadie muffin is doing well-praying for her.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over to sweet Sadie!


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks!!! So far she's doing very well. She has energy and an appetite so that makes it a good day. Thank you for checking in


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> Thanks!!! So far she's doing very well. She has energy and an appetite so that makes it a good day. Thank you for checking in


So glad to hear she's doing well. Please give her a cuddle from me.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you all have a lovely weekend and hope that Sadie continues to do well x:wavey:


----------



## pholter

How's Sadie feeling?? Just wanted to check in... (((Hugs)))


----------



## dborgers

Thinking about Sadie. Hope she's still doing well. Lucky lucky girl to have a fur-loving family like yours


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for checking in . Sadie continues to do remarkably well. We look at her in awe and are so grateful that she's still enjoying each day. She's eating well and having fun hanging with her cousins.


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> Thanks for checking in . Sadie continues to do remarkably well. We look at her in awe and are so grateful that she's still enjoying each day. She's eating well and having fun hanging with her cousins.


That's so wonderful to read that Sadie continues to do well. Please give her a hug and a rub from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Doug

Sending warm fuzzies to Sadie and her family


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend and lots of fun for Miss Sadie


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hoping that Sadie is still doing well. Have a lovely weekend!.


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Stopping by to say Hi to Sadie and her Family!


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that sweet Sadie is doing well, sending her lots of hugs.


----------



## pholter

Sounds like Sadie is doing really good--- would love an update


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you so much for checking in. Sadie is doing pretty well but not as great. For the most part she's still enjoying her walks, still playing bitey face and having fun with her toys. She's lost her appetite at times though. Sarah had her in for another ultrasound last Tues and the tumour hasn't grown so we're happy about that. On one visit last week she was walking slowly beside me (Sadie NEVER walks slowly) so it was a real reality check that this is happening. I think we've all been in abit of denial because she seems so well. We love our Sadie Muffin so much.


----------



## swishywagga

I will say a special prayer for Sadie, hoping that she continue to have many more good days. Please pass on a hug from me. I will be thinking of you all x


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> I will say a special prayer for Sadie, hoping that she continue to have many more good days. Please pass on a hug from me. I will be thinking of you all x


Thank you so much Swishy. Big hug passed along


----------



## dborgers

Laura asked me to post this really cute video of Sadie and her fur cousins Buddy, Bailey, and Burgandy playing in the snow. 

Looks like they're having a LOT of fun!!!  So happy Sadie continues having fun and feeling well


----------



## dborgers

They are having SUCH a great time!!! Love and scritches to all of them


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for posting Danny. Isn't that so funny when Sadie does her face plant. Sadie is still looking good so it's hard to get our head around how sick she really is . 
It's always fun having all the fur- cousins over. They're are quite a gang


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless her. I'm glad to hear that she's doing well and I hope that you all get many more special days with her, give her a hug from me and Sammy too. I love the video of them all playing, such a happy group they are  I wish we'd had some snow here, we only really had a little flurry all winter, but I just know that the boys would all love a play in it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you all and precious Sadie.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a Hi and a Hug!. Hoping beautiful Sadie is doing well x


----------



## dborgers

Hi Sadie :wavey::wavey:


----------



## *Laura*

Hi. Thank you so much for checking in. Sadie is still doing well. She's slowing down abit at times but she's enjoying her walks, her toys, lots of cuddles and kisses. She isn't as interested in her food, particularly breakfast so Sarah has been trying lots of things that are working well. (I have so many good suggestions from my years here on the forum). Sadie munchkin can now eat a piece of cheese and spit out the tramedol so we're getting creative giving her medicine also. Thank you for caring.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear that Sadie is doing well. She is obviously still very much on the ball to sneak her medicine out like that, sending big hugs across to you all. x


----------



## Test-ok

I'm glad Sadie is doing well, but something has confused me...I noticed the first post is about Sadie from member mm03gm and somewhere in the middle it's about Sadie from member *Laura* whom are both from Ontario. Does that confuse anyone else? I'm not sure whom I'm reading about.


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*



*Laura* said:


> Hi. Thank you so much for checking in. Sadie is still doing well. She's slowing down abit at times but she's enjoying her walks, her toys, lots of cuddles and kisses. She isn't as interested in her food, particularly breakfast so Sarah has been trying lots of things that are working well. (I have so many good suggestions from my years here on the forum). Sadie munchkin can now eat a piece of cheese and spit out the tramedol so we're getting creative giving her medicine also. Thank you for caring.


Thanks for the update on sweet Sadie. Praying for her!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update on Sadie - it's so hard. 



Test-ok said:


> I'm glad Sadie is doing well, but something has confused me...I noticed the first post is about Sadie from member mm03gm and somewhere in the middle it's about Sadie from member *Laura* whom are both from Ontario. Does that confuse anyone else? I'm not sure whom I'm reading about.


Member "mm03gm" is *Laura*'s daughter, Sadie belongs to *Laura*'s other daughter - so Sadie's part of the family


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update, Miss Sadie is in my thoughts. 
Have you tried putting the Tramadol in peanut butter? 
Ben just got off 28 days of Doxycycline because of testing positive for Ehrlichia and the spoonful of peanut butter with the Doxy in it did the trick for him every time. 

Wishing Miss Sadie all the best!


----------



## dborgers

Sadie, we love you all over the world


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of sweet Sadie and sending her lots of cuddles from me and Sammy.


----------



## *Laura*

Test-ok said:


> I'm glad Sadie is doing well, but something has confused me...I noticed the first post is about Sadie from member mm03gm and somewhere in the middle it's about Sadie from member *Laura* whom are both from Ontario. Does that confuse anyone else? I'm not sure whom I'm reading about.


Hi Test-ok. Thanks for posting. Good question….mm03gm is my daughter. She is a long time member and she found Sadie through a forum friend and that is when my other daughter adopted her. Later my sweet chocolate lab Echo passed away and mm03gm found my Buddy here on the forum as well. That is when I joined. My daughter mm03gm (Melissa) has two golden retrievers Bailey and Burgundy. (Swishywagga joined my new posts about Sadie to my daughters original thread)


----------



## *Laura*

HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of sweet Sadie and sending her lots of cuddles from me and Sammy.


Lots of extra hugs given Hollie….thank you so much


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Sadie, we love you all over the world


Thanks Danny. All that love is helping. Sadie is still doing fairly well.


----------



## swishywagga

Double hugs sent from me and Barnaby to beautiful Sadie x


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> Double hugs sent from me and Barnaby to beautiful Sadie x


Double hugs given Swishy. Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear sweet Sadie is doing as well as can be.
My thoughts and prayers to you all and a special hug for Sadie girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie*

Sending prayers, hugs and kisses to Sadie!!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to see how sweet Sadie is doing. Big hugs sent from me and Barnaby x


----------



## *Laura*

It's a very sad day today for my daughter Sarah and our family. Our Sadie Muffin has passed this evening very peacefully surrounded by all of us who love her so much. We're all so sad and I can't write too much tonight. You've been so supportive and I wanted to let you know. I'll be back soon with lots of stories and pictures. Run free my dearest girl. You're with Echo again


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

I am so very sorry about Sadie! I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-6.html#post5665394


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry. I know Sadie was deeply loved. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Sadie.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry to read this. She was surrounded by such a wonderful family.


----------



## hubbub

My heart goes out to you all. Sadie was so lucky to have been a part of your families over the years and I'm sure you feel likewise. We should all be so lucky to be wrapped up in a family's love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry to read this. 
My heart goes out to you all, Sadie was such a special girl and loved by you all. She was lucky to have such a warm and loving family who adored her. 

My thoughts and prayers to you all. 

Godspeed sweet Sadie girl.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry to hear about beautiful Sadie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Comforting hugs sent across x


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no I am so very sorry that beautiful Sadie has had to go to rainbow bridge  thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It took me too long to find this thread, but you know my heart has been with you all. I will miss Sweet Sadie, too. She was a total love.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, no. Just got tears in my coffee. 

Our hearts go out to you. Though I never met her, I feel like I know her through your pictures, videos, and stories. The story of her rescue by Sarah and the incredible life she led after her rescue were inspiring. She had more love and fun in her life than 50 of most dogs put together.

Our thoughts are with you and your family, Laura


----------



## pholter

So sorry to hear about your beautiful girl Sadie  You can tell how much she was loved by your posts. Run free Sadie ((hugs))


----------



## golfgal

I'm sorry to hear about Sadie. Hugs to you, Sarah and the rest of your family.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for the loss of sweet Sadie.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, Laura, I am so very sorry for the loss of sweet Sadie!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all x


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. It's been a very sad week for us. Sarah has been having a tough time. We picked up Sadie's ashes on Saturday morning so she's back with Sarah where she belongs. As our wonderful vet said to us the day we let our muffin go 'today is hard but tomorrow will be even harder' and that's been so true for Sarah. So many of us here know this sadness. We all love our puppies so much. Sadie was the very best super cool muffin


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to stop by and say hi, hope you are all OK, hugs sent across x


----------



## rizwanyounis516

Wow you guys having a lot of fun their. Unfortunately missing that time.


----------

